# finding a stud



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok guys this is my female zara she is out of timo x teeka. She isnt titled just because i dont have the time to compete on the weekends. She has the drives, size of more than most males. I just want to know your guys advise. If your wondering what she brings to the table, pure aggression ( could careless about gear) solid nerves, size and tons of drive. Like i said before shes not title but if you want to work her or watch her work let me know.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Rashae Lamar said:


> Ok guys this is my female zara she is out of timo x teeka. She isnt titled just because i dont have the time to compete on the weekends. She has the drives, size of more than most males. I just want to know your guys advise. If your wondering what she brings to the table, pure aggression ( could careless about gear) solid nerves, size and tons of drive. Like i said before shes not title but if you want to work her or watch her work let me know.



I guess the question is, what are you looking to reproduce? That will give you an idea of what stud to use. There are many options out there, but what are your visions for the breed?


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

well for me jason i want to have a balanced litter if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Rashae - based on my limited dog breeding experience this is what I'd advise you to do.

1st thing to do is get her health testing done and over with. This will help you select and eliminate studs to use.

2nd thing to do is sit down and make an honest appraisal of where her strengths and weaknesses are. If you've never done this before please consider bringing in another breeder or two to help you with this process. No dog is perfect and sometimes some other eyes on your dog will help you make an honest assessment. This will help you select a stud which does not share her faults.

3rd is to look at her pedigree and see what she was built on and decide if it's worth building off of her breeders intention (with a line breeding, or certain kind of crossing) or to go your own path. This will help you narrow down kennel names to look for. 

4th think over if there is a realistic market for your puppies from your untested, untitled bitch. Sometimes the best move is to buy a puppy or green dog rather than breed eight and be forced to cull six because no one wants them. 

5th is to make sure your facilities are up to par and that your have enough backup funding for this little to not so little exercise. With small breed dogs I want at least $2500 in the bank for stuff that potentially goes wrong - with a larger breed dog you might want more money. 

Then start looking for a stud or potential studs to use in your general area - if there are no studs in your area worth using then start looking for AI options and a repro vet to work with.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Rashae Lamar said:


> Ok guys this is my female zara she is out of timo x teeka. She isnt titled just because i dont have the time to compete on the weekends. She has the drives, size of more than most males. I just want to know your guys advise. If your wondering what she brings to the table, pure aggression ( could careless about gear) solid nerves, size and tons of drive. Like i said before shes not title but if you want to work her or watch her work let me know.


So...you don't have to compete on the weekends but you have two months of time to devote to having a litter of pups? And she's 18 months old (if I read your intro post right), so too young to pass OFA and is not quite mature yet. Hmmm.... :-k


----------



## Charles Lerner (Sep 6, 2009)

Rashae,
My advice is to slow down. Normally I would say to leave the breeding to serious breeders, but most of the people who I have told that to bred their dogs anyway! So if you are hell bent on breeding her for some reason, slow down. She's too young anyway, no health testing, and probably isn't really tested in working drives anyway. Get with some experienced breeders in person, via email, video, etc. Go see what really is involved in a serious breeding program - its a TON of work to do it right, it can be rather expensive if something goes wrong and it can be heartbreaking. 
It just sounds scary to me when someone who sounds very new to working dogs (maybe I am wrong-sorry) writes a post claiming "size" as one of a few breeding attributes of their dog. It seems like there are a lot of people out there now saying what they do is "personal protection" - to me, this often just a cop out for not putting the effort of working towards a title. Now I know there are plenty of serious people out there that do a great job at "personal protection", but like I said, more often than not, these are folks who like "tough" dogs and like to fool around with bitework because its cool. And lots of them watch their dog bite a sleeve, or a suit, or bark aggressively at a helper with no equipment on and think that their dog is awesome. ie. they don't know what they don't know. 
Like I said man, your dog may be as awesome as you describe, but the more likely scenario is she is a very nice young dog, has some issues (most dogs do) and you aren't experienced enough to uncover them through training with really experienced pros. 
So my advice is to do 2 things - 1) get with some serious breeders who understand the dogs they breed in both genetics and in aptitude for trained behavior and 2) start training or attending seminars with experienced trainers.
If these 2 things are not possible for you because of time limitations (understandable - like a lot of people), then stay out of breeding dogs and leave it do those that do.
Anyway - no offense meant at all - please don't take it that way - this is just an honest opinion from someone who has learned the hard way to stay out of breeding and support the folks who have the time, money and energy to make it their life's passion.
Best regards,
Chuck


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

what are your goals with breeding?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Charles Lerner said:


> Rashae,
> It seems like there are a lot of people out there now saying what they do is "personal protection" - to me, this often just a cop out for not putting the effort of working towards a title. Now I know there are plenty of serious people out there that do a great job at "personal protection", but like I said, more often than not, these are folks who like "tough" dogs and like to fool around with bitework because its cool.


I'm glad it isn't only me that noticed this. When I got my last pup every female in the pedigree had "PPD" listed in the titled section. The males were not titled by them, they were titled by other handlers or used outside stud dogs. Point is, I certainly rolled my eyes about it. I like my dog and his drives, but had I not seen pups of this previous repeat breeding I would have continued my search. I definitely agree that "PPD" seems to be some cop out. I'd like some kind of proof of the dog's "PPD" training, if I were looking at a litter.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sometimes you guys are just too nice 

the breeding advice has been excellent IF the OP was "how can i learn how to be a breeder", but it wasn't ..... to me read like an ad or a brag for a great sounding dog ... lets see if those stills were clips from a video that is soon to be posted to back up the hype  
- fwiw, the OP didn't include age of the dog just some name dropping on the breed lines

- but anyone who couldn't see what was going on by the way the original post was written : "here's my dog - she's awesome, fearless, and here's a couple pics of her in action" ... needs to get their prescription upgraded 

hope the vids are soon to be posted that shows her "breeding potential" and i'm sure the health info will be there too since he isn't posting on a pet forum


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Rashae, I have to agree with what's been posted so far. I'm sure your dog is great, but I could say the same things about my female and I'll be the first to tell you, she's not ready to breed. Same traits: nice prey,good civil side, out of good lines, built like a male, blah blah blah. She's not ready. There's still some maturing to do, especially mentally. And there's ALOT of questions you have to answer for yourself; others have already posted some. What are your goals with the breeding? Health testing? Hips? Back? Elbows? And I've got to agree with Maren, and it's more like 4 months to devote to a litter: 2 during the pregnancy and at least 2 after whelping for everything else. And that's if nothing goes wrong. Have you researched lines to see what actually goes well with your female's? Your dog may be an absolute world beater, doesn't mean she can produce that. Are you ready for that? How honest are you being with yourself about her weaknesses? They ALL have them. And at 18 months you don't know them all yet. As you can see there's much more to consider than just tying two nice dogs together and waiting. As someone has already stated, SLOW DOWN. If she's everything you say she is then you've got nothing but time.


----------



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for all the advise and i will take them all into consideration. happy thanksgiving to all and support the troops


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Here you go

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...inder&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 ;-)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

rick smith said:


> - fwiw, the OP didn't include age of the dog just some name dropping on the breed lines


Rick, here's his intro post from February 2011. So 9 months later, she'd be 18 months.



Rashae Lamar said:


> whats going on everyone Im a dog handler in the army stationed at ft myer but I also have a *9mon old dutch female* ( Timo x Teeka ) that im training in personal protection. I look forward to talking to everyone and possibly training with some of you.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

No time to title = no time to rear puppies IMO. I am not against untitled dogs being used in breeding, but if the sole reason she isn't titled is because of time issues... buddy you have no idea what goes in to properly rearing a litter.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Erynn Lucas said:


> No time to title = no time to rear puppies IMO. I am not against untitled dogs being used in breeding, but if the sole reason she isn't titled is because of time issues... buddy you have no idea what goes in to properly rearing a litter.


Forgive me if I'm woefully ignorant of how trials work but aren't they on weekends? Has no one here ever worked a weekend wrap schedule in a job with very limited time off on those days? I know I did for about five years and yep - I didn't go to much of anything related to dogs during those 5 years because what is on Tuesday and Wednesdays besides club meetings? 40 hrs a week at a job doesn't make someone incapable of rearing dogs "the right way" but if work happens to fall on Saturday and Sunday good luck titling without sending the dog with a handler. 

Now I don't know if that is the case for the OP but I can't say that it's not. There are a lot of reasons why someone might not be free on common competition days though with consistency.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Probably depends on what sport they are titling in. I've done a couple Schutzhund trials on a Friday. We've had dock diving trials on a Wednesday. :grin: They're definitely around. In PSA, there are maybe one or two trials a year without having to drive over 6-7 hours in my area. So if it's important to you, you'll probably make time for it, even if you have to take vacation days to trial. JMHO.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Generally trials are on weekends, but I've helped host trials on Mondays, Tuesdays and Fridays. And most people do have vacation time that can be taken if they really wanted to title the dog. I know people who work weekends but still manage to make it to trials.

Don't know the OPs situation, but IMO where there is a will, there is a way. Even if it means working with an organization and hosting your own trial on the date of your choice. I have also seen club members who can't make a trial have another member handle their dog for them, just for a few training sessions leading up to the trial, then the trial itself. If someone wants to title a dog, they will figure out a way to do it.


----------

